# corner notch cut



## kpham123 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to woodworking but I will be tackling this bench for my eagle scout project. However the plans call for a tricky square cut out of a large 4x6. This seems too big for a circular saw. Everything seems fine to me but how does one cut out this odd square from the corner? (perhaps you should see the pdf plan)



http://www.calredwood.org/pdf/Projects/Mendocino+Bench.pdf
To clarify the armrest is supposed to fit into the standing 4x4 like a puzzle piece
see circular inset on page 2 for the armrest

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would cut to max. depth with a circ. saw, finish with a reciprocating saw or handsaw. :smile:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

mdntrdr said:


> I would cut to max. depth with a circ. saw, finish with a reciprocating saw or handsaw. :smile:


I agree. The only thing I would add is you might need to clean it up with a chisel.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

jig saw should do the trick nicely


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

A hand saw and a little patience to start and keep it square.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> I would cut to max. depth with a circ. saw, finish with a reciprocating saw or handsaw. :smile:


I would get most of the cut with the TS, or a RAS, and finish with a handsaw.












 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There have been a few times when contractors have come to me wringing their hands, stumped about how to cut something. I've actually made some pretty good money solving their problems. Made $1000 in a couple hours one time because I knew how to use a handsaw. They couldn't figure it out without plugging something in, LOL.

Hammer, laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree with Hammer.
Hand saws are becoming a lost art it seems.

However if you HAVE to plug something in, I use my 8-1/4" Makita circular saw for these cuts. 
Full stop depth cuts just past 1/2 way thru a 6x6

Your 12" compound slide miter works, too.


----------

